# Seeking any information on Arbos



## Freqman1 (Jun 8, 2021)

Ok please don't send me the Wikipedia link because it is useless. I have also visited the Arbos registry (Italian Website) but overall can find very little on these bikes. I would like to find the pre '54 stuff before the tractor company bought them. Here is the write-up I developed to display with my '47 Corsa:


Arbos is a somewhat obscure brand that is probably better known as a manufacturer of farm machinery. The company was originally formed just after WWII in Piacenza, Italy and the name Arbos is a mesh between Araldi and Boselli the founders last names. The Arbos team competed in the 1947 Giro d'Italia where they teamed with Talbot but weren't really contenders. In 1948 they took a second in team classification in the Giro. Arbos also fielded teams in the Milano-San Remo but by 1951 it appears participation in major events ceased. In 1954 Arbos was bought by the Italian farm implement manufacturer Bubba S.a. which later changed its name to Arbos. It appears bicycle production was short lived. This bike has a “C” in the serial number indicating the Corsa or race model. This bike is also equipped with the Campagnolo Cambio Corsa drivetrain.

Any additional information or especially catalog pages from '47-53 would be much appreciated. V/r Shawn


----------



## dnc1 (Jun 8, 2021)

Have you tried enquiring with registrostoricocicli.com, they may be able to help:



			https://www.registrostoricocicli.com/home-3/
		


Apologies if that is the registry you mentioned above.
You could always search for a bicycle shop or club in Piacenza and enquire. In my experience Italian bike guys are very enthusiastic and eager to help.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 8, 2021)

dnc1 said:


> Have you tried enquiring with registrostoricocicli.com, they may be able to help:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks but the same site. I probably need an Italian site that my English language searches aren't finding. V/r Shawn


----------



## dnc1 (Jun 8, 2021)

I tried searching in Italian, not much more came up. I used 'Cicli Arbos' and 'Bici d'epoca Arbos' as search terms.
Keep trying,  info must be out there somewhere.


----------



## dnc1 (Jun 8, 2021)

I've just discovered a Piacenza blog that mentions a book on cycling and bicycle manufacturers from the town.....









						Biciclette di carta
					

Domani, giovedì 23 Aprile, si festeggia la giornata mondiale del libro e del diritto d'autore  promossa dll'UNESCO.  La giornata rappresenta...




					fiabpiacenza.blogspot.com
				




Also the Ghisallo museum has an Arbos bicycle with the 'Cambio Corsa' system. They could possibly help you.


----------

